# Bahnsen Deposition



## Answerman (Jul 26, 2006)

In a 10 part CD series that I got from American Vision by Greg Bahnsen called Destroying All Speculations, on the 6th CD, Greg mentioned a deposition that he gave in Los Angeles as an expert witness in a court case in Louisiana. He didn´t exactly mention the name of the case but he said that the ACLU took the state of Louisiana to court in the mid 80´s for passing a law to give equal time to abrupt appearance views of origins when teaching evolution.

My question is does anyone know what this court case was called and how I can get a hold of the transcripts to Greg´s deposition?

In Christ,
David


----------



## BrianLanier (Jul 26, 2006)

I would be interested in seeing that as well.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 26, 2006)

Are deposition transcripts usually made available to the public?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.acluprocon.org/SupCtCases/509Edwards.html

this may be what youre looking for...


----------



## Answerman (Jul 26, 2006)

That sounds like the one, now if I can only get a transcript of Bahnsen's deposition. I'll poke around when I get home and see if I can find it, or as mentioned by Christopher, whether or not these transcripts are made available to the public.

I'll let you know what I can find, unless someone beats me to it.


----------

